# Sugar beets



## Scherle

Magandang umaga po!

Ano po ang Filipino translation ng sugar beets? Nagtry po akong maghanap sa google pero walang saktong kasingkahugan.  Katulad din po ba ito ng labanos.  

Salamat po!


----------



## walterhartmann

Hi leigh1802.

Sabi sa translate.google.com "matamis na aselga." Pero sa totoo lang, hindi pamilyar sakin yang "aselga". Siguro dahil hindi natural na tumutubo sa lupa natin yang _sugar beet_, wala tayong tawag dyan sa Tagalog, kaya malamang hiniram lang natin sa Español o kung saan man. Dahil tinatanong mo, siguro alam mo nang karaniwang tumutubo ang _sugar beet_ sa malamig na lugar. Ang katumbas naman sa'tin n'yan siguro yung tubo o _sugar cane_ kung titingnan mo yun bilang pinagkukunan ng asukal. 
Kung sa hitsura, kamukha nga ng labanos. Pero ang labanos naman hindi matamis.
Hintay ka nalang ng iba pang sagot.


----------



## Scherle

Maraming salamat walterhartmann.


----------



## DotterKat

Remolatsa.


----------



## Scherle

Salamat po.


----------



## 082486

hey?

i already tasted red beet,
it's like "singkamas" but the color is red.
maybe sugar beet is a sweet version or red beet, but not sure about that...
♥ ♥ ♥


----------

